# Which is easier to train...Male Labs or Female Labs?



## BIGSteve (Mar 17, 2010)

OK guys and gals,which have you had more success training...Male Labs,Female Labs or equal success?Please vote an d give reasons.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 17, 2010)

Most males want to fight, pee, or reproduce when they are awake.


----------



## Thompkins1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Female.


----------



## Burritoboy (Mar 17, 2010)

I have had experience with both, and I can't really say that the issues I have had with either one are purely related to their sex.  Each of the dogs are different, but more related to their breeding than their reproductive organs.

If you are getting ready to start looking for a pup, take more time to look at both the parents.  Not just their pedigrees, though that is a consideration, but how they behave, train, work, play and relax.  

After that, it is just a matter of deciding do you prefer having to deal with heat cycles, or marking (peeing) issues.  Size is also a consideration, a male from the same litter will usually be larger than the female.  I don't believe that either male or female from the same litter will be any easier or harder to train.


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 17, 2010)

That lab laying next to my son Hunter is Jake.He is a 10yr. old English Chocolate Lab.The English breed tends to be a little smaller in height than the American,but they do carry awsome muscle tone and big blocky heads.Now,he is the first English Lab I have ever owned and has been the absolute best trained and hunter I have owned and trained out of 5.The rest were American Labs.Two females,and the rest males.I found the females to be more apt to get their "feelings"hurt to easily.If I scolded them, they would cowdown as if you had beat them.Then it was all you could to convince them that "we" were having fun.I have decided,for ME,I won't own another female Lab.


----------



## ngaduck (Mar 17, 2010)

It all depends on the individual dog.  My little blf is as hard headed as they come.  Very intelligent, but will try to play you.  I prefer females.  If you are hunting with two dogs and one is in heat, you don't have to worry about a female losing their mind.  If you are hunting a male with a female in heat, you might as well leave him in the truck.


----------



## JDAWG (Mar 17, 2010)

Only had luck with male labs. never can get along with a hard headed woman anyway....


----------



## Tyson (Mar 19, 2010)

To some degree its all a crap shoot.  I had a self trained blm in college that came from my buddy's grandparents for free.  He was a freakin' stud...but died around 5.5yrs due to cancer.  Got another blm from good stock about 3yrs ago who is timid and did not turn into a duck dog...I hate it, but have finally come to the realization that it ain't happening.  My best advice is to really spend some time looking and seeing the litter at different times of the day.  Too many people get so caught up in "having" to have the pup right then that they get stuck with a dog that doesn't suit their personality.  Laid back folks need laid back dogs...conversely, keyed up people need keyed up dogs.  My personality is more on the keyed up side so I need a hard charger.  A dog that gets its feelings hurt at the drop of a hat won't work with me.  If I can get a dog that just needs direction as opposed to direction and motivation then I feel like I'm a step ahead of the game.  All that said, I think probably a hard charging male will be a touch more difficult than a hard charging female and vice versa.  Like the other fella wrote it just depends on which issues do you want to have to deal with...male or female.  I think my next one may end up being a hard charging female.  My $0.02.


----------



## topdaddy (Mar 21, 2010)

x3- females(most)get on  "step" a little quicker.


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 21, 2010)

There is no doubt that a female is easier to train than a male.


----------



## DukTruk (Mar 21, 2010)

We have found that both sexes train out just as "easily".  We have also found that just because they are from the same litter doesn't mean they train the same way.

We've seen females that are just as hard charging as males and could care less about laying in your lap.  Transversely we've had males that you could hurt their feelings with a loud voice.

The methods are the same, the pressure varies.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree, females are less distracted.


----------



## TLOVIN (Mar 21, 2010)

Female all day


----------



## rholton (Mar 25, 2010)

There is no difference. It all depends on the individual dog. In my opinion, if you have a female and hunt with someone that has a male your female should stay at home when in heat. Males can be distracted by a female in heat, but a good dog does his job male or female regardless.


----------

